# Global L Lens Shortage??



## Handoogies (Aug 16, 2011)

I currently live in Shanghai on assignment, and I am looking for a 24-70 2.8. They are sold out EVERYWHERE! Same for the 50mm prime, 85mm, and a couple more. When I say sold out I mean even the equivalent of Amazon here don't carry them, not to mention camera stores. Anyone with info on this? Japan Tsunami related I'm assuming? Even at B&H a few models are unavailable. B&H carries the 24-70 now, but shipping it here from them I would need to pay another 40% customs duties when the price of the lens is exactly the same here (if it were available).

Anyone know the deal?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 16, 2011)

Perhaps check their version of pawn shops/craigslist/ebay for some used glass.


----------



## Handoogies (Aug 16, 2011)

Too many dishonest vendors passing off real new lenses, I would stay away from 2nd hand sellers even more! The Chinese have already made a clone of the not yet announced iPhone5!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

> Japan Tsunami related I'm assuming?


That would be my guess.


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 16, 2011)

well hopefully there is no shortage of that 70 200 is II  ME WANT ONE


----------



## Handoogies (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok folks. I just read on Canonrumors that the 24-70 II may be coming out in two weeks. If this is in fact true, it makes a lot of sense for them to phase down production on the current model. There has also been whispers that the new 24-70 will come with IS. ****. I guess I need to wait even longer just to be sure.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 16, 2011)

I keep hearing several new products will be announced in a few weeks. Wonder what event is taking place?


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 17, 2011)

perhaps they will announce the new 24-70 with a 1DS IV - hope so


----------



## Overread (Aug 17, 2011)

Canon rumours has had a 100% authentic rumour of a 100-400mm L MII for the last 9 years or so 

They can rumour all they want, but honestly its nto until a few days before any release that any rumours might be reliable (and then its mostly just shop staff letting things slip a little early).


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 17, 2011)

Very true, though they posted a slip on the Canon website offering a guarantee for a 1Ds IV.  Perhaps we are close


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 18, 2011)

I asked my Canon rep when they will release the 1Ds IV. I was told that the product investment lifecycle for return on investment for the 1DS III is/was 3 years.  I have also been told that 2011 has not finished, so be patient.  So I take it from the response that there will be a 1ds IV in 2011, or at least an announcement.  

I hope so


----------

